# Bobcats fanclub!!!



## TheMilkMan (Jul 21, 2004)

Its about damn time. Sign up now, and you get nothing. Cept you can tell people, in 10 years, that youre an OG Cats' fan.



You know what to do.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Sign me up. This team is coming together quite nicely.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sign me up, I've always wanted a "Baby Brother" second favorite team.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i'll join i think they should have kept the hornets and let NO start from scrah


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sign me up!

GO BOBCATS!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm in. Lets go B O B C A T S


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Sign me up!
> 
> GO BOBCATS!


Same here, brotha.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sign me up!

BFreak.


----------



## GreenDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Sign me up


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Im in of course, so does anyone want to join the Okafor Fan Club?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

add me to the okafor and bobcats fan clubs, homeboys


----------



## TheMilkMan (Jul 21, 2004)

Im adding the new people to the Cats fanclub.

Sign me up for the Okafor club.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

North carolina is the dirty sout... u guys wana join my club?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Sign me up


----------

